# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Ларго Винч - начало

## MOHAPX

*СТРАНА*: Франция

*РЕЖИССЕР*: Жером Салль

*В РОЛЯХ*:
Томер Сислей, Кристин Скотт Томас, Мики Манойлович, Мелани Тьерри, Гилберт Мелки, Карел Роден, Стивен Вэддингтон, Анн Консиньи, Радивойе Буквич, Николас Воде, Ольга Зубкова, Вадим Андреев, Александр Груздев, Пётр Иващенко, Владимир Антоник

*НАЧАЛО ПРОКАТА*: 2008

*О ФИЛЬМЕ*:
Ларго Винч — сирота, усыновленный миллиардером, его приемный отец погибает при загадочных обстоятельствах. В 26 лет Ларго наследует огромную корпорацию и миллиардное состояние. Теперь он — владелец заводов, газет, пароходов. Но, большие деньги — большие проблемы. Ларго Винч попадает в первые списки Форбс, и в черные списки конкурентов, на него точат зуб компаньоны и даже самые верные друзья готовы предать. Ларго Винч — принимает бой. Красавец, бунтарь, воин-одиночка — готов пройти огонь, воду и медные трубы, чтобы противостоять заговору и восстановить справедливость.

----------


## MOHAPX

Мне лично фильм очень понравился. Впечатлений масса, и главное, что хочется пересмотреть еще раз. Интригует очень сильно последняя часть названия "начало". Эт значит что фильм буит продолжацца и это не дает покоя.

----------


## Serj_2k

норм кино, к просмотру рекомендую

вот тока не понял, та вездесущая шкура - кто она?

----------


## MOHAPX

> норм кино, к просмотру рекомендую
> 
> вот тока не понял, та вездесущая шкура - кто она?


об этом ты узнаешь у следующей части фильма)

----------


## Vanya

хз, не понравился он мне =\ ближе к завершению ещё норм, а начало вапсче какое-то мутное =\

----------


## BiZ111

Хороший фильм. Неплохой актёр. Интересная линия

----------

